# autopilot v2 firmware



## beachbum718 (Mar 22, 2015)

Hi there people.curious to know how would I know if my v2 has the firmware update? 

I purchased new in box from a member online.and he doesn't know since he never installed it.
it says 2013 on a sticker on the back of preset box Remote.

Everything is brand new.I'm not sure what year they did firmware update?and need to know this before I install.since I'm using uas bags and need psi over 100.

hope someone can help.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2008)

beachbum718 said:


> Hi there people.curious to know how would I know if my v2 has the firmware update?
> 
> I purchased new in box from a member online.and he doesn't know since he never installed it.
> it says 2013 on a sticker on the back of preset box Remote.
> ...


If it says 2013 on the label, there have been a few updates since then. You would have to send the manifold and the controller into us to be updated.


----------



## beachbum718 (Mar 22, 2015)

Cool.I'd like to ship asap.what's the address


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2008)

You will need to contact our tech department so they can issue you a return authorization number 800-248-0892


----------



## DaBz1981 (Oct 8, 2010)

What kind of updates are we talking about?


----------



## beachbum718 (Mar 22, 2015)

I sent mine in 2 days ago.I know one of the updates increases the max air output over 110 psi each corner.


----------



## DaBz1981 (Oct 8, 2010)

beachbum718 said:


> I sent mine in 2 days ago.I know one of the updates increases the max air output over 110 psi each corner.


I looked in the back of my controller and there's just a highlighter green circle sticker, no date though. But i did notice that when i run the system calibration the front and rear bags fill up to 110PSI


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2008)

DaBz1981 said:


> I looked in the back of my controller and there's just a highlighter green circle sticker, no date though. But i did notice that when i run the system calibration the front and rear bags fill up to 110PSI


PM me a picture of the bar code label on the manifold. That will let me know what software you have.


----------



## nyboy07 (Oct 27, 2009)

I bought mine brand new in 2013 as well. Question, how long it the turn around time on sending it in for updates? I have it setup on my dailey. Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2008)

nyboy07 said:


> I bought mine brand new in 2013 as well. Question, how long it the turn around time on sending it in for updates? I have it setup on my dailey. Thanks!


We normally have a 24 hour turn around, plus the shipping.


----------



## nyboy07 (Oct 27, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> We normally have a 24 hour turn around, plus the shipping.


nice thats good to know. imma gonna go a head and call tomorrow.

One last question, is there a changelog anywhere for the different firmware versions?


----------



## 2000bora2.0 (Nov 4, 2004)

Where can we find more info on this? I bought mine last year. What is the cutoff date for units that need to be updated, and what do the updates consist of?


----------



## beachbum718 (Mar 22, 2015)

2000bora2.0 said:


> Where can we find more info on this? I bought mine last year. What is the cutoff date for units that need to be updated, and what do the updates consist of?



If you bought it new last year.you might be already updated.what's your max psi? Should be over 120psi if updated.just got mine back.airlift gave me a brand new Manifold and controller.totally updated and free.top notch customer service.


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

so i bought my v2 in 2013 in sept it has been flawless should i get it updated???


----------



## beachbum718 (Mar 22, 2015)

JettaGT8V80 said:


> so i bought my v2 in 2013 in sept it has been flawless should i get it updated???


Mine said 2013 on back.it was old stock.I bought it new last month from a store going out of business.if yours doesn't go passed 120psi 110.I'd send it in.might as well have all the new updates in it.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

If your V2 isn't screwing up, leave it alone!!!
There are tons of problems with the V2 and if you have been fortunate enough to end up with a manifold with zero problems, i'd leave it alone until something major pops up :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2008)

If you are interested in updates contact our tech department. 800-248-0892 or [email protected]


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

MechEngg said:


> If your V2 isn't screwing up, leave it alone!!!
> There are tons of problems with the V2 and if you have been fortunate enough to end up with a manifold with zero problems, i'd leave it alone until something major pops up :thumbup:


that has been my thinking as well just wasnt sure if the updates had different settings and what not i have had ZERO issues since day one of it being installed


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

JettaGT8V80 said:


> that has been my thinking as well just wasnt sure if the updates had different settings and what not i have had ZERO issues since day one of it being installed


As the old adage goes: if it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------

